# Dominate Bitch



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep. That's what my trainer called Posh last night after we found out why she was taking so long to go through the tunnels at agility class. She was stopping to mark, even lifting her leg through each one of the FOUR tunnels! 

My trainer even caught her in the act, as she could see her in the middle of the tunnel.

Of course, not only is this embarrassing, but it is a pain to clean up and takes time away from class.

I asked my trainer why she was doing this, and she smiled and said "Because she is a dominate bitch."

Obviously we need to stop this behavior. I asked her, so what do you think I should do? She told me to stop holding her as much as I do while at class, which I know bugs them that I carry her everywhere...and then I suggested the NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) for EVERYTHING. She also thought if I saw her doing this at home to really get after her.

I went back and read some of the threads on marking, and I remember seeing that Kimberly doesn't let her dogs mark on someone else's turf. I am going to try this.

I know I baby my girl, but I know it's really good for her and her happiness if there is a defined pack leader and it's not going to be her! 

Anyone have other suggestions for me? I know the Havs are a matriarchal group...also, there are a few intact dogs in my class and some of the bitches are in heat wearing diapers, could she be smelling something and marking? She is spayed.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, oh gosh, I'm sorry! I can see how you would be mortified.

I'm surprised that they allow the dogs in heat to attend and wear diapers to class. We have several male show dogs so they are intact and my trainer doesn't let the females in heat train. She also says the hormones make their brains fall out of their head (temporarily of course).

That could certainly be causing some of the behavior you are seeing

I would have to agree that you should stop carrying her everywhere. We think of it as babying, they think of it as they must be alpha to be catered to like that. And if you carry her at class how will she ever learn to work a course?

The NILF is a great tool and I use it all the time, even if it is just to sit before putting the food bowl down. They have a great web site.

I really don't have any more advice; any female I have ever owned, including Tessa, has been pretty submissive. Hopefully someone here will give you advice and you can nip this in the bud!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh that is embarrassing. I hope it works out and she learns to run a 'clean' run!

We do use the NILIF tactic here and it has worked wonders for our pack. With their size and diversity, they understand that we're the leaders and WE keep the peace. It's been great.

Sending positive thoughts that she catches on quickly!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well thanks guys. She is such a sweetie and I'm a pushover. Today we have been as a family making her "do something" to get loving, food, attention. It's hardest for my son Sage...but at least she'll know Mom & Dad are "in charge." She really adores Sage, so I think they have some sort of "understanding."


----------

